# Model ship in York Cathedral



## Dick S (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi,
I hope some one in this forum may be able to help me. I was in York Cathedral recently and there is a Builders model ship of (if I remebmer rightly) the Vale of Pickeriing 4 hatches 1500 tons and a woodbine funnel, built by Furness. No dates of build but looks like early 20th cent. Any ideas of dates in service, company etc? but what I would like to know was who built the model and why Furness's appeared to have kept it and not presented to the owners as was the practice? Hope I have posted in right forum!

Cheers 
Dick


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Vale of Pickering*

Dick, I know nothing of this ship - Vale of Pickering - but hopefully others will, and can add their comments. - Frankly there is every reason to have your posting in Models or Research... so on that basis we can leave it here and see what transpires. (Thumb)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

According to Miramar there was only one Vale of Pickering
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/339185
and she only lasted 5 years before being lost.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

And why is it in York Minster?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Chouan said:


> And why is it in York Minster?


Oh, no! Not another dodgy Satnav?


----------



## trawlercook (Aug 19, 2005)

hi dick
i was onced asked to build a model of a sailing smack by the local church in the village that i lived in kessingland near lowestoft years ago ,it was a boat that was owned by a family that helped the church in the year dot but it appears that quite a few churches that had some conection with boats in the area had models built and as mine is now hanging from the roof beam,s over the alter.i hope this helps your quest in some way.
regards colin


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Most if not all Scandinavian churches have a model of a ship, usually the sailing variety, hanging from the ceiling/rafters sailing up the aisle towards the altar.


----------



## Dick S (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi
Thanks for the responses, the reason, according to the little note underneath the model, was that in Yorkshire there are a lot of people connected with the sea and this was as in appreciation of them, I thought it was a good thing, especially away from the sea. 

Dick


----------

